# See what happens .......



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

When I'm up too late talking to you guys????
I lose my frigging spot in bed!

















Even DH gets his spot!

















Do they move for me? No. They just blend......

















Sweet Dreams in your houses tonight!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

awww...they are just keeping you warm!!!


----------



## dantesmom (Jun 4, 2004)

That is so cute! I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

LOL


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ya I slept on the couch last night because when I went to go to bed both dogs and Hubby were taking up the whole thing. Athena isn't suppose to sleep on the bed but every once and a while I let her sleep there with Daddy and Sis.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That is so precious I would not be able to sleep. 

Bell groans all nite. I slept near her before or tried to anyways.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

That's so cute! Maybe they were just warming your side of the bed for you???


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

awe jess they just love their momma!
um where is Mr fodo???


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

those are cute. I love Sika's face 'Is this okay? The other girls said it's okay but is it really okay?'

I'm mean, I'd be like Move or you will be moved! I don't mind if they want to sleep on the other side but my side, nope you can't have it if I want it!


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

I could not sleep like that.
Carly sleeps on the floor on her own bed
or in her crate.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would love to squeeze in between those cuddly pups!

How lucky you are!

Stark won't sleep with me! Maybe it's because I only have a twin.. haha.. not enough room for us both to strech out in.. 

ADORABLE!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Mr.Frodo sleeps in his office. (His choice!







)
I actually love curling around all the dogs! 
It keeps the heat bill down!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

That looks EXACTLY like our house.
We have 3 GSD's also and I sleep on the same side of the bed as you do.






















Two do go to their own beds and sleep there after awhile.
One sleeps with us all night because she has had a hip replacement.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

AAAHHH!! Black-n-tan rotating self-heating, self-harrumphing comforter! Look at those faces! OMG, too adorable! I bet your toes are always toasty, Jess! Lookit the eyes.. those faces are too precious! "Momma, you comin' yet, or what?"


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Too sweet. Never have to worry about climbing into cold sheets in the wintertime!!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

It is a rotating comforter, although Fenna will often jump off and go to her crate. Sika (lop ear) will stay in bed with me until I get up. (Hard for DH to get her out if I'm sick!)
Ilan just looks annoyed!








"If you're coming to bed, then do so, and put away the box that shines light in my eyes....... Great, now you have HIM flashing it too."


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

This is just toooo cute...looks just like my bed at night. Your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Jess lol Rocky will do the same thing if a DH isnt in bed when I go..of course he never stays long though.


----------



## Ace_88 (Jun 21, 2006)

hahaha too cute! 
just warming the bed for you... until tomorrow morning


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Quote:AAAHHH!! Black-n-tan rotating self-heating, self-harrumphing comforter!


Got me a pair of those, never have to turn the heat up, actually I have to turn the fan on cause it gets hot, lol.


----------

